# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the month for April 2010

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Stand on your head

Advanced Task - Stand on your head

----------


## ninja9578

For the basic task:


For the advanced task:

----------


## Zezarict

They're basically the same thing...

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> They're basically the same thing...



One you take your head off.  And, Zez, how come you have a badge, yet not an orange name  ::shock:: ?

Um...I'll do it, I guess, but, VERY boring to me.  Why those tasks?  So many people come up with such creative things!

----------


## Clyde Machine

This seems to me along the same lines as the one suggestion I had where the two were similar, yet pretty simple. I think it's funny in theory, but I'll agree with lds.... I'll re-suggest my suggestions from April for May, and will add more ideas to ensure we're not straining for ideas and can get some good discussion going on good possibilities.

Oh, and I'll attempt both again. I'm real interested to know what it'll be like to actually _stand_ on my head! The basic one might be kinda hard for me, as I can't do that while awake. XD

----------


## Zezarict

> One you take your head off.  *And, Zez, how come you have a badge, yet not an orange name ?*
> 
> Um...I'll do it, I guess, but, VERY boring to me.  Why those tasks?  So many people come up with such creative things!



I'm wondering the same thing...and why does Clyde Machine have a black name?

----------


## Clyde Machine

While it's off-topic, I have a black name 'cause I'm on the DV Tech team.  :smiley:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

OK, I am so good.  The day after seeing the TOTM for April, I did it, only the basic one though.  SO FAR.  I am going to type up the whole dream here, and copy paste it to my journal later, since DV shouldn't know about April's task until April (well, duh, besides you guys!)

ToTM Completion- Standin on my Head
DREAMNONDREAMSCENEDESCRIPTIONLUCID

The first part of this dream was kinda confusing... But I do know that I was with a few people in an abandoned downtown.  Some tall buildings, but not many.  Very odd feeling... We were doing SOMETHING with these balloons-well, me.  There were a bunch of them already blown up- but most of them were small.  There was this guy next to me on the ground, the street, and I wanted him to help me in some way.  I started popping balloons near his face to get what I wanted.  I did this by pressing hard on the balloon with both hands.  Then, I stood up, and, I noticed that everyone had these white industrial looking suits on...Then, they were being taken away by some alien or something from far away- we knew they were far away and didn't see them.  It aparently had to do with something that they got on them...One person goes high, over a medium sized building- another person follows.  One person doesn't have the suit on so is fine, but then he takes off some clothes to reveal the suit, and there he goes by them!  There is one kid left.

We then go walking somewhere... Though the whole place didn't, we were in my yard from my old OLD house.  Kinda odd. Then, they were still high up in the sky, just loomin, almost to go up even higher to be sucked up- but for now they were just still in the sky.  The guy "summons" them down, so they do start to come! (this may have been from me wanting this to happen) Then, I became lucid.  This is a dream!  Then, I oddly see me in bed "half asleep", and I see my dad in my room.  Yes, this means that I THOUGHT this was what was happening in waking life  :tongue2: .  I didn't want him to hear me say "this is a dream".  I don't think he did.  Then, back to the dream, I thought to myself what I wanted to do (usually, I seem to just skip this step, and think little about it) , and I thought to myself that I wanted to stand on my head to complete the ToTM!  So, I do!  Once standing on my head, I noticed that there was snow on the ground!  The getting slushy kind. Now that I'm on the ground, I think that I am looking at myself in third person  :tongue2: , but I only saw my head, and if it was in third person, I was very close.  After all, the only thing I saw was my head and the ground.  Then, I loose ballance, and fall over into a somersault (I guess since I can't stand on my head IRL)  I think I remembered the ToTM so early, because I told myself that I would remember it easier this time around!  I did think it over a couple of times last night so that I could remember.  I just didn't think I'd get it THIS quickly!

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job luciddreamsavy  :smiley:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Maybe for the advanced one, I could just hold onto my head then take it off, or put my fingers around my throat to take it off, then stand on it.  Or ask a DC for help OR, do this all in third person...HMM.  I shall see what I really will do!

----------


## Naiya

The advanced one is going to be interesting.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Grr, finished the basic one this morning, can't post it up yet though cause I haven't typed it!

----------


## Clyde Machine

Forgive the doublepost, folks, I've got the (basic) task completed below!




> 27.03.201061: 3.27.10; 6:29AM The Grand Lucid. (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> [...]
> 
> Now that the dinosaurs were gone, I wanted to attempt the April tasks of the month, both in the same dream. I knew it was going to be funny to try these, and started with the basic one. In my mind, I thought I'd read usernames next to the tasks in the topic, and noted how similar yet different they were, just like the tasks were similar but different. (There are no usernames next to the tasks, go look if you don't believe me.) I found a white wall in this barren land and figured I should try the basic task with a wall first rather than just going for it straight out.
> 
> I laid down on the ground, a little worried about losing lucidity, and tried kicking my feet up against the wall to stand on my head. I'd managed to get upside down like I'd wanted to, but to make sure I did it I wanted to get away from using the wall for extra support. I did not, however, get a chance to get away from the wall to ensure I did the task right, and lost lucidity. I was on my head though!
> ...

----------


## I_C_U

Woot! I just did it. That was fast ...

I'm feeling dizzy ( DEILD )

Length : Short
Vividity : Great

( I transitioned pretty quickly, felt abit numb, though ) I was back at my bedroom, I pinched my nose to stabilize my dream and the room became just like the one in RL. I thought that my alarm would go on any second, so I back flipped from my bed and landed on my head. '' Ouch! '' My head became all really dizzy, like spinning around when I'm already still and something heavy over my head. Then I fell off balance and my alarm woke me up.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Ok, is this some kind of a record?  The day after I finished the basic task, I finished the advanced task!  Woot, woot!  

Standin on my Head...the Odd Way!
DREAMNONDREAMSCENEDESCRIPTIONLUCID

I become lucid in some place outside.  I then decide to fly!  I start going up, and I am flying in a very interesting way.  I am pushing on the air!  I go up decently high, and the scene changes to, like a theater room.  I am right on top of the cieling.  I guess, because at first it felt like I reached a black part in the sky- the end of it, so this was my mind's answer  :tongue2: .  I get down, and remember the ToTM! I am standing backstage.  There may or may not have been DC's about.  I wasn't even paying attention to them! At first, I just take the bottom of my head to pull it off.  That didn't work, so I did another one of my solutions.  I put my fingers around my neck, and "cut my neck".  My head pops right off!  I then put it under my feet.  Though my head is down there, I was looking from where my head was supposed to be- that's what I pre-thought that I wanted to happen.  I am balancing on my head!  Then, I am kinda walking/rolling with it on it (I couldn't think of better wording  :tongue2: ).

----------


## I_C_U

Wow, LDS!

It isn't April yet and you got both the tasks!

Good job.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Clyde Machine

Excellent job, lds! I feel challenged: I did the advanced task for last month the night after I did the basic task, but since you did it before the required month, you hold the record for awesome!  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

I FINALLY added another task to my belt:

Clarity: Good
Sleep: Good
Lucidity: Good
*At LiveTechnology*
Starting where I can remember, I was already lucid and at LiveTechnology.  I was wondering around the office, not sure what I was doing, but I flew down the stairs and paused in the "lobby."  I was still hovering in the air so I tried to turn myself over.  It was harder than it sounded, but eventually I got myself upside down.  I put my hands on the floor and lowered myself to complete the basic task. 
Rest of it here: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...=35040&page=55

----------


## ClearView

Hey guys,
As you know I still haven't accomplished a Lucid Dream. However, I was looking at the ToTM for april before bed, and I attempted a WILD. It was unsuccessful. However, I was greatly looking forward to doing the April task because it looks very fun  ::D: 
I happened to have a non-lucid about it, but I don't think that counts. It was a short dream, and it was pretty random. 

Dream: 
Vivid: Yes, Like Always.
Length: Fast

I was dreaming that I was four years old in a gymnastics arena. I was doing jumps and cartwheels on a floor mat. I balanced myself on the hanging rings as if I were a 20 year old gymnast. Then, my brain become sub-concoius of the dream as I usually have after attempting a WILD, and my four year old self gets off the rings and transforms into an Old Man. This old man had an olympic wreath on his head, and was in robes that looked like pillow sheets. When he put his head down on the mat it kind of looked like a transformer transforming because he was standing still but his head spun in a counter-clockwise motion and touched the ground. His body did the same but in a clockwise motion so that he was standing on his head. At this point I felt like the "spectator" and this is where my memory begins to get fuzzy. After the task the scene changes into an Olympic locker room. I think I was trying to get into the gym to workout before I did gymnastics but the room of the gym was dark. By dark I mean like I couldn't see my hands in front of my face. If I could've seen them, I probably would've become lucid  ::D: 
I thought, what ever, and at this point I woke up.

I have weird dreams sometimes eh? 
-CV

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Well...I already did these tasks, both of them, so now I await my double badges!

I don't have to worry about remembering them anymore this month!

----------


## ClearView

Luciddreamsavyy,
Would it count if it was non-lucid?
Thanks,
-CV

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Luciddreamsavyy,
> Would it count if it was non-lucid?
> Thanks,
> -CV



Wait for Ninja to answer...IDK!

----------


## ClearView

Yep. I know, I was just wondering if you knew  ::D: 
-CV

----------


## LucidApprentice

Seems like a kinda boring task. The advanced one sounds interesting though  :smiley:

----------


## LucidApprentice

> Would it count if it was non-lucid?
> Thanks,
> -CV



  I have seen somebody ask this before. Since it's the "Lucid Task of the Month" you must be lucid in the dream that you complete the task in.

----------


## ClearView

Awww. Well, when I become lucid for the first time, I will have the ToTM on my mind!
-CV

----------


## ninja9578

No, it doesn't count if you do it in a non-lucid  :tongue2:

----------


## ClearView

Damn! It was a weird but good try  ::D: 
-CV

----------


## Squaddle

Ninja is made of epicness, that's why this month's Task is epic lol. More EPIC, I mean.

----------


## ClearView

^^agreed. Ninja is an epic monster.
-CV

----------


## Twoshadows

I read about the Lucid Tasks yesterday and told myself the next time I was lucid I would do those. Apparently it's good for me to set goals like that becasue I got lucid last night and completed both tasks.


Lucid Tasks Dream:

I was having *camera problems* and was feeling very frustrated. There was something I really wanted to take a picture of (though I can't remember what it was). 

Something in my mind reminded me that this meant that there was a chance I was dreaming. I didn't want to think about that possibility because that meant that whatever it was that I was taking a picture of was not real, and I really wanted it to be real.

But I decided to try to fly anyway, and wasn't too surprised when I took off gliding and knew that this was a dream. 

I then remembered the Tasks that I wanted to try.


I landed on the ground again. I was on the side of a nearly empty city street. I could see no cars and very few people. 

I decided to try the *basic task* first--*the simple headstand*. So I bent over with my hands down, just like I would do a hand stand in a pool. I put my head on the pavement and tried to balance my legs in the air. At first I was having trouble maintaining balance. I had to tell myelf, "Oh come on... this is a dream. I should be able to do this with no problems." And at that I steadied myself and held a headstand.

Pleased with myself, I decided to try the more advanced version of a headstand. I wasn't sure how this one would work. I had never separated body parts on a dream before. I had no idea if they would come off easily or not. Would it hurt at all?

I grabbed my head in my hands and started giving a sideways pull. I wasn't sure if anything was happening. Then I noticed my shadow on the ground in front of me and I realized that that would be a great help.

I then watched as I slid my head off my shoulders (no pain or discomfort at all) and lowered it to the ground. I also didn't noticed any change with the way I was viewing things. My vision remained focused on the shadow.

I placed my head on the ground next to my feet. I felt no sensation on my head at all as I carefully stepped up on my head. My feet, however, were bare, and I could feel my head and hair under my feet. I stood there for a moment. 

And then must have lost lucidity because I remember nothing else.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> I read about the Lucid Tasks yesterday and told myself the next time I was lucid I would do those. Apparently it's good for me to set goals like that becasue I got lucid last night and completed both tasks.
> 
> 
> Lucid Tasks Dream:
> 
> I was having *camera problems* and was feeling very frustrated. There was something I really wanted to take a picture of (though I can't remember what it was). 
> 
> Something in my mind reminded me that this meant that there was a chance I was dreaming. I didn't want to think about that possibility because that meant that whatever it was that I was taking a picture of was not real, and I really wanted it to be real.
> 
> ...



Sorry, but you have to complete both tasks in seperate LD's :/.

But, congrats anyway  ::D: .

----------


## Samael

Does it count if I jump from my original dream-body, possess a DC, and stand on the original's head?  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Sorry, but you have to complete both tasks in seperate LD's :/.
> 
> But, congrats anyway .



Since when has that been a rule? It never used to be a rule. And why does it matter anyway?

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Since when has that been a rule? It never used to be a rule. And why does it matter anyway?



Well, I remember it being said that it was a rule :/.

----------


## Hukif

> Well, I remember it being said that it was a rule :/.



lol thats only a rule for the task of the year, so people don't finish it all in one LD in a rushed attempt.

Regardless, forgot to post yesterday:





> Back to sleep.
> 
> FA, go out of bed and RC, I was a bit confused about what to do, then recalled the plot in the past dream and teleported back to where I was, then noticed that there was a lot of people inside and outside of the school, jumped inside and fell on my head, then instead of getting up, felt like walking on it, dont even know why but I wanted to do it, when I got bored, tried going outside of the school, but woke up instead.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> lol thats only a rule for the task of the year, so people don't finish it all in one LD in a rushed attempt.



Really?  I remember it being said that it was for even the normal TOTM's.
Hmm.

----------


## Hukif

> Really?  I remember it being said that it was for even the normal TOTM's.
> Hmm.



Yeah, either that or the rule was never enforced for ToTM <.<

----------


## ninja9578

It hasn't been a rule since I've been running it.  I've done both in the same dream many times.

----------


## Hukif

I knew it!
Anyway, did my attempt count?

----------


## ninja9578

Yep, the badge is on it's way.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Really?  I remember it being said that it was for even the normal TOTM's.
> Hmm.



WakingNomad did both of his in the same dream last month, so yes.  :smiley:

----------


## Mancon

I definitely want to give this a try! Everyone hope I have a LD this month!

----------


## Zhaylin

Congrats for the successes!

I'll have to try these.  Hopefully I'll have better luck than last month.
I tasted the rainbow last night in a lucid dream  ::roll::   It tasted like air.

----------


## Requiem

Basic Task of the Month April 3, 2010
     -Stand on your head.

After a short bout with sleep paralysis I sit up and into a dream.  I am lucid in my bedroom but quickly move into the bath with the goal of going through a mirror.  My reflection is normal but the mirror had another mirror inside of it with a spotted pattern.  My hand is softly placed against the mirror but reluctant to go through.  After trying a few more times, I decide I won't be able to pass.

I turn my attention towards the basic TotM.  There is another mirror; full bodied on the bathroom door so I do the headstand right there in the bathroom to see myself.  Sort of a small area.  I place the top of my hand on the ground, effortlessly throw my legs up and observe myself doing a handstand.  It felt normal with the blood rushing to my head and all but after a few seconds the dream ended.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Nicely done, Requiem.  :smiley:

----------


## OfficerFlake

05.04.2010A-ToTM - Stand on your head! (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Okay last night I became lucid out of no where. I was just flying and then realised what was up.

I floated down to the ground and noticed the trees around me. They were like dead, yellow palm trees (omg, for once... NOT pine trees!). And below me, Harvey road, just infront of scobie barracks (The place I do Air Force Cadets.)

I remembered the *ADVANCED Task Of The Month* and I started to pull my head off to stand on it. I run my fingers along my neck, adding pressure and they cut through my neck like butter... Before long, I have my head in my right palm and I lower it onto the road I am standing on. The vision does not change at all but I get a sudden dizzy spell. I rub my hands and concentrate the dream solidifies a little more. Here, I start telling myself to DEILD just in case. I put my right toe onto my head and start adding small ammounts of pressure. I don't feel anything at all. I am in shoes and this head isn't connected to me so I guess I feel nothing.

I put both toes on and start the balancing act. And once I do, I feel a little accomplished (more like an epic grin.) then the dream skips and I lose my lucidity.
Wow. I only just found out about this last night. I'm impressed with myself.  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## I_C_U

*Giants ... ( DILD )*

Normal Dream *Lucid* ¤ Comments ¤
Length: *Medium*
Vividity: *Great*

I was outside my house, at the beach, starring at the nightsky. The stars shaped two letters, 'RC', and a picture of a guy pinching his nose. I did the same and became *Lucid. I contiuned glaring at the sky, then I heard a loud splash. I looked at the see, and found a giant ghost, the size of a building. ¤ Or what I thought was ¤ It was running very fast at my direction. "Bleh." My friend appeared just beside me. "What brings you here? Can't you see that thing infront of me!" I said to him. "Yeah, I do. But now's not the time. I came to warn you about something-" He replied. "About what? About that thing over there?" I asked. "No. Something else." I heard footsteps behind me. I looked back, and found a guy, he was tall, 3 meters, maybe. He had freakishly long legs, and his arm was huge. "About that, right?" "How did you know?!" "You jus- ah, forget it. You know him?" I asked. "Yeah, he was once a living human, just like you and me. But once, dark wizzards ate his legs and arms, and then at his funeral, preformed a ritual that made him back to life. Beware, though, one slap from him and your dead." He explained. "You had a dramatic entry, didn't you? Shit, that other one dissappeared!" I was freaked out. I backed down, "Darkness, give me crap- I mean strength." I pulled my hands down, then back forward, 5 dark spheres were launched towards him, he got hit, the spheres returned back to me, and he is pulled with it, too. I grabed 2 spheres in my hands. "Soul Requiem! Whatever it means!" I hit his head, and it exploded. He then fell, and supposedly died. I carried his hand, and slightly sliced my head off. I was at 3rd person view. I put it down, and stood ontop of it. I had some trouble getting balanced, but I got the hang of it eventually. "Get off, numbskull." It spoke by itself, I got freaked out, which knocked me out of balance, which made me wake up.*

----------


## OfficerFlake

"Get Off Numb Skull!"

Ahh I love it man. Classic! :3

----------


## the-dragon-whisperer

Ahaaaaaaaa. I got the information in Banhurts dreamjournal program and i saw the same task. Now i see what you mean :wink2:

----------


## Zezarict

*BOTH DONE, RIGHT HERE!!!*

*Lucid Dream 26*

06.04.2010*Agent Z (Did Both TOTM's)* (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

There were a few things I did in this lucid that I can't remember, but I remember it being my longest ever.

I was at my house and my cousin E and her friends were here, a limo was picking them up for whatever reason. The driver came in the limo and E and her friends were picked up and I said goodbye and went on to watch TV in my house. I heard a horn and went down the driveway and saw another limo and the driver was wondering where they were and I explained that someone had already picked them up and he was confused. I was worried about E and got a call on my mobile (despite not really having a mobile phone in real life) and the person said that they wanted me to be a junior agent (i'm 14) for the Oceanic Secret Service (is that even real?). I told them to not prank call me again and tried to hang up but it wouldn't. I asked them why it wouldn't hang up and they said because they really are the OSS and then I started listening, they said they had been observing me and thought I would be a good spy, they also informed me that E was a minor spy, (she's 10) I asked if she might be in danger and they said she shouldn't, I told them when the driver of the first limo looked like and they got a bit panicked. They told me he's from the ASS. (American Secret Service, I didn't mean for it the be spelt like that either) I got really worried and they told me my first assignment was to rescue Agent E. They also gave me the authority to commendeer any vehecle even though I am only 14. I thought a bit to myself and thought, can't the government manually shut down cars with their number plate? (even though they haven't made that yet) I took the first car I saw and went in their direction. I saw the car parked outside a big modern building. I went inside and it was tiled, high tech with a lot of glass and steel. I came around a corner and suddenly got shot in my right arm and quickly turned back. I rushed around the corner when he was reloading and gave him my signiture roundhouse kick to the side of the head. (I once roundhouse kicked a robber in the side of their head when I was 12, i'm serious, it knocked him out) When he was on the ground I untied E and her friends, it was hard with one arm. I told them to leave, and they did, and then I got attention for my arm, and  called the OSS to pick him up. While I was being wheeled to the hospital I realised how wierd this all is and became lucid. When I figured that out I got out of the gernie and they were telling me to come back but I just said I was fine and to show them that I was fine, I ripped a metal pole out of the ground and swung it around and nearly hit a woman but she was smart enought to duck, I then threw the bar behind me. I then went into another room in the building and it had a TV and it was showing a tornado in Bangkok, I thought to myself, maybe I should go there and calm the tornado. I tried to jump into the TV but I just smashed my head and fell, and then the TV fell on me. I than ran outside of the hospital to my house and went into the lounge and did a bit of levitation. *I remembered the Task Of The Month, to stand on your head* *(basic/one you could do in RL) and I tried but the dream gravity kept on making me do rollovers, I eventually got it though. I then went into the front yard and remembered literally standing on top of your head for the advanced. I tried to rip my head off (...) but it was just stretching far. I eventually heard something that sounded like fabric tearing and my neck felt wierd. I put my hand around my neck and there was a hole there, like my head was sewn on, I ripped it from the hole in the fabric until my head was completely off, I then turned it to myself and saw myself headless and put it on the groud and it went flat like a rag. (it was hollow) I stood on it like a rag and stretched it around my neck.* I saw cars going by and thought I might run and jump over them but the people in my dreams are getting smarter for some reason and moved out of the way so they wouldn't hit me.

----------


## AURON

Entry found here




> I found myself in my room, and it was very dark.  I tried standing on my head, and when I did, I head butted the floor in the process.  I almost thought that I wasn't dreaming for a second, so I decided to turn on the lights.  The light went on and flickered out, and the light switch itself started glowing green.  Okay, I'm dreaming.  I started examining my hands for stabilization, and I found it interesting that I even remember where the scar on my right hand knuckle was.
> 
> The room started looking brighter on it's own, and I tried it again.  This time it was a success, and I decided to try the advanced one.  I was looking at myself in the mirror, and I was trying to pull my head off so I can stand on it, but it just wouldn't happen.  I tried visualizing it, and the dream faded out.

----------


## ninja9578

I sent all the requests out, they should be all caught up in a little bit.

----------


## Squaddle

I want something, im gonna do it..... so...... stand on my head... whichever way okay ill do that WATCH ME i need to find something to do in my LD anyways otherwise id go down from there.

----------


## Squaddle

TRIED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But not so successful,lol


Got out of a sandwich shop of a sort, the handling guy was somewhat amnesiac, I left, find out that my bottom feels some what exposed...... I'm not wearing my usual jeans it was shorts. Then I just went auto lucid from there, remembered the previous day some RCs.


I tried to do something out of the ordinary I jumped and tried to float mid air, to no avail, one time I jumped higher and floated a few seconds. 
Then I find that the cars in the streets have stopped, people froze and I saw this one guy flying 1 hand, contrary to superman's two hand approach.
I then remembered I wanted to do TOTM tonight so I tried  head down on the floor with hands supporting  It didnt feel as though i stood on my head it didnt feel straight, it was like / or tch where is the other one lol, \ there we go, yeah felt like that. and then I lost lucidity try to do something with the senses grasp the detail but it faded, thought I woke up had a false awakening watch was 2 am last time i was awake it was 4 am and it was sunny outside so I left the place,( which totally became a different place,an apartment in an urban style place and there was this guy in the room). by opening the door and will my destination as the Velvet room, lmao Igor was funny as always but no sound, just  dialogue partly because I tried many days before I went to sleep to make him speak english but the next time he can just go with japanese..... lol

----------


## ninja9578

Sorry about the wait, I have no idea what's taking so long.  I recommend everyone who completed the task send a PM to Jeff, Naiya, and Seeker

----------


## Naiya

> Sorry about the wait, I have no idea what's taking so long.  I recommend everyone who completed the task send a PM to Jeff, Naiya, and Seeker



It's done. Seeker is on leave, my dad's been in the hospital all week, and I dunno about Jeff. But yeah, sorry to make everyone wait.  :Oh noes:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> It's done. Seeker is on leave, my dad's been in the hospital all week, and I dunno about Jeff. But yeah, sorry to make everyone wait.



But...they're not all orange  :tongue2: .

----------


## Naiya

> But...they're not all orange .



Oh...damn. I still haven't seemed to get the hang of this. Fixed.  :Oh noes:

----------


## Squaddle

I want some lol, ORANGE JUICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111

----------


## Kara18

I just tried to post mine. Unfortunately, I tried to add a smiliey, and the page froze up and died.  :Bang head: 

I'm kinda surprised I was able to do this, considering my first lucid dream that actually worked was just yeterday... guess I got it now.  ::banana:: 

So anyway.... I shall break this into colors:
Non Lucid
Lucid
Commentary

I was walking around Castel Del Piano in Italy, just kinda looking around at the buildings and such, when I stopped in the middle of one of the streets. I looked around for a few seconds (like I was checking to make sure no one was around) I then proceeded to remove my head. (There was no blood or cutting or neck breaking, it was like I was a doll or something.) I then put it on the ground and carefully stepped on it. Once I was sure I wouldn't fall off, I walked into town like this. (Picture someone walking on a log or ball where they basically step on it as it rolls) When I got to the twon center, everyone started looking at me as you would expect, like "Hey... that girl is standing on her head... freak." Then after a few seconds of staring, they all simultaneously removed their heads just as I did, put them on the ground, and walked on them. Once everyone got situated, some weird music started playing (I'll try to find the link to what it sounded like) People began dancing like this, and I'm pretty sure a couple kids were playing soccer with their disembodied heads. When the music stopped a few minutes later, we proceeded to pick up our respective heads, reattach them, and go about our day.

It's also worth noting that I could still see from where my eyes should have been had I not removed my head. Also later on I had another dream that was completely in Italian. Awesome.  ::banana:: 

The music sounded much like this. Also, note the adorableness. Love. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJFFL...layer_embedded

----------


## Serenity

Excerpt taken from my journal post...




> I got frustrated with her and moved her back again and said, "Stand there and don't move! I don't want to accidentally hit you!" I was about to handstand again, but she moved in again. "Fucking hell!" I said out loud.
> 
> *I went inside this empty classroom that had carpet on the floor. I did a headstand, straight from my head. It was surprising difficult, but I tightened my abs thinking, "Strong core! Strong core!" I counted to 5 and released the move. I figured that would be enough.*
> 
> I looked around and was amazed I was still dreaming. _"Okay, what now?"_ I thought.
> _"Fly!"_ the voice said again.
> _"I'm not going to fucking fly!"_ I told it. _"What were my other goals? Oh right, I wanted to go to the moon!"_ (I couldn't remember why, though)

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

Well, my lucidity has been increasing by half starting at 8 months, so I'll remember to do this in a lucid!

----------


## Naiya

Done and done.  :smiley:

----------


## Zhaylin

WOOT!  I completed the advanced task!

I had a long involved dream that I'll post in my DJ... but when I realized I was dreaming I remembered the Task of the Month.
I got excited and almost did the first one but I reminded myself the tasks had to be during different lucids, so I decided to do the advanced task.

I took off my head then stood on top of it... then I used it like a unicycle and rode around in a circle.
Then I woke up  ::roll::

----------


## Squaddle

Awww...... lol Im not getting the chance to do it.. TO NIGHT I WILL DINE IN ORANGE JUICE LAND!!!

----------


## Naiya

> WOOT!  I completed the advanced task!
> 
> I had a long involved dream that I'll post in my DJ... but when I realized I was dreaming I remembered the Task of the Month.
> I got excited and almost did the first one but I reminded myself the tasks had to be during different lucids, so I decided to do the advanced task.
> 
> I took off my head then stood on top of it... then I used it like a unicycle and rode around in a circle.
> Then I woke up



Very cool. Post again in here with a link and/or excerpt of the dream and I can give you your badge.  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

Markus was standing there looking at me. He asked if I was ok. I said I was fine I was glad he had my back. I said there was one more thing I wanted to do before we left. Markus said fine. I told him it might look a bit disturbing, but don't worry about me I would be fine. Now what I did was a bit confusing and hard to describe. My dream body is just energy, so I focused on shifting my consciousness from my head down lower in my body. It was working.

It was also disorienting. I took my Witchblade hidden blade and held it to my own neck which was now above my point of consciousness and activated the blade. Markus was surprised and moved to stop me at the last minute, but he was too late. My head fell off and rolled around on the ground. Markus stared, stunned. The crowd was also stunned. I was so disoriented but I walked my body to my head and stepped up on the head where I very quickly lost my balance and fell off. Everyone was silent. The crowd started muttering I was hoping that would count. I crawled my body back to my head and grasped it, holding it back to my neck where it re-attached backwards. I turned it around 180 degrees.

Markus was still staring at me. I felt ill now. Markus asked me what the fuck I thought I was doing. I said I had been doing a task of the month. I was feeling seriously sick. I moved my consciousness back to my head but that didn't help. My head was still on crooked. I straightened it. I told Markus I had to get back to the moon, then I would probably wake briefly but try not to go anywhere or to come back. There was something else I wanted to do. He said ok. I opened a portal back to the moon and we went through it. As I stepped out of the portal, which I accidentally opened three feet off the ground, I fell out and woke.

----------


## Zhaylin

lol, that pretty much IS the extent of my LD.
But here's the dream in it's entirety:

"I was at a resort, asking if they had a laundry mat. The woman said no but then she gave me complex directions to the nearest place. I asked her how long it would take to walk there from where I was and she said about 2 hours.
I then started flying. I was thoroughly enjoying myself but then I went to high and lost track of the landmarks. I started spinning, trying to get my barrings but then I was spinning out of control.
I was in California and I ended up over a bay of bridges. I went down for a closer view and I had absolutely no idea where I was.

I went through a parking garage that had a squared opening through each level, but along the roof were spikes and I wondered what kind of person would build such a place. It was hard for me to avoid the spikes, but I did and eventually made my way out.

At the top level, a bunch of guys were playing soccer and one of them fell over the edge. I caught him.

Then I was a guy and I was carrying a girlfriend. I was still completely lost and the guy I caught offered to show me how to get back into the main city.
I knew that carrying them both would REALLY drain me though.
He asked me how I flew and I tried explaining it was a type of sustained telepathy. He jumped over the edge again and I grumbled, asking what he would have done if I was too weakened. But before I grumbled, I stretched my hand out toward him and said: "Halt". Then I pulled my hand toward myself and said: "Come".

Then I was carrying both he and my girlfriend.
I became thoroughly exhausted after flying for awhile. I landed on a bridge but my girl was freaking out. I laid down and started falling asleep.
I somehow realized I was dreaming then did the lucid task (which I recorded in the TOM thread).
I took my head off and stood on it, then I rode it around as if it was a unicycle.

Then I woke up."

----------


## Naiya

I completed both tasks!   :woohoo: 


Edit: Don't anyone get up. Got the badges myself.  ::D:

----------


## Clyde Machine

Lol at Naiya. Congrats!

----------


## Squaddle

Congratz Naiya, 

EDIT: Hey that's cheating, LOL ^_^

THIS IS SPARTA!!! 300 Post.... La la lah lalaala hhhahaha

----------


## ClearView

Finally a Lucid!!!

17.04.2010The First Lucid (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Non-Dream Dream Lucid

The First Lucid

NOTE: I got lazy on the DJ's for a bit and I was on vacation during this one.

I find myself in a dream lying on the grass beside my house at evening-time. For some reason, I had this internal feeling that I was dreaming. I suddenly felt this surge of adrenaline and had become LUCID! This was my first time being lucid. I decided to fly. I floated into the air but felt nothing but the air against my face. I did not feel any adrenaline. When I landed, I looked at my house. On the side of it, it was spray painted, ToTM.. I quickly remembered that I want to try to accomplish the ToTM. Somehow, the scene twisted into a public restroom. I was standing in front of a mirror and I looked like a frog. I imagined myself standing on my head and before I realized it, I was already doing so. I was like Ok, Cool, lets see if I can give the other task a go. So I stood up, and prepared myself. Sure enough, from standing still, I took my head off and it moved in a mechanical motion in a clockwise pattern to the ground but my body was still standing. After this I was happy, and did not feel any loss of lucidity. I decided to try to conjure a car. I conjured a car, however for some reason this little midget/dwarf kept appearing and torching my car with a flame thrower. Whenever he would take the flame torch out, he would give me this sly grin and flip on his black facemask. I tried to tell him telepathically to stop, and my memory fades from there.


I was not impressed, this being my first lucid. I felt as if it were a distant memory when I woke up, and it didn't feel right. I thought that I would remember it as if it were a scene in real life. Or maybe I just didn't have a LOT of control or something. Whatever, its still a lucid.

-ClearView

----------


## LiveInTheDream

Well, I wasn't actually going to try for this month's tasks (wanted to wait for something more exciting, ya know what I mean?) but when I woke up this morning I realized I had in fact completed the basic task!  ::lol:: 

Full post can be read here, evidence of just the lucid task part below:





> ...Since I couldn't really injure  myself, it seemed a good time to try something that would kill me IRL.
> 
> I ran another few steps and did a flip and a half, this time landing  directly on my head. Then I just stood like that, maintaining balance  without my hands, even, and even though I was surprised to find that it _did _ hurt, I wasn't actually wounded, so it didn't bother me...

----------


## Clyde Machine

Hey folks, I may be later than most,
but completing the task is deserving of a toast!
If I may interject,
following this sentiment,
you will see a completed task in this post:





> 16.04.201078: 4.16.10; 7:46AM Part 3: The First Lucid Where I'm Truly Living Inside It. (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I have a dream that I pull up to a laundromat just as another car does, the people within it pulling out guns and preparing for a robbery. I have a gun in my hands but hide it and get my head down to avoid getting shot as I see glass shattering and hear bullets firing within the building. I'm on the phone with Julia and tell her where I'm at and what's going on.
> 
> Somehow I wind up inside the laundromat, and am coming out of the dream. I force myself to stay focused, and start to really put attention to the ceiling and the many lights hanging down from it. I comment on how nice the lights look from where I'm at (those that were on, anyway - most were off except for many of those near the back of the laundromat) and the dream gets very vivid.
> 
> I become lucid and as I do, I consciously want it to really feel like reality - and so it happens. I lift my arms from my sides slowly as if breaking out of sleep paralysis/REM atonia, and feel an amazing feeling of freedom in this lucid that I can honestly say I've never felt before! I wondered if I was moving in real life, but let go of that thought quickly to focus on the dream.
> ...



I figured the entire dream was worth a read.  :Shades wink:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Hey folks, I may be later than most,
> but completing the task is deserving of a toast!
> If I may interject,
> following this sentiment,
> you will see a completed task in this post:
> 
> I figured the entire dream was worth a read.



So more then one person used my technique of using the fingers to go over the neck?  Cool.  My idea helped others (I tend not to read all of the TOTM completion dreams  :tongue2: , so...yeah)!

----------


## robot that is lucid

WEIRDNESS AND LUCIDITY
LUCID
I am trying to figure out the passcode for unlocking the parental block for TV-MA programs. I go to ask my mom, and find out I am having trouble walking. I plug my nose and breathe. Trigger lucidity. I go to the window, and spin around, trying to change my location. Nothing happens, but there is suddenly a large minivan outside of the house. I go over to it to check it out, and a guy pulls me in. Since I am lucid, I try to figure out the most creative way to kill this guy. Remembering the task of the month, I get on my head like a breakdancer, and start spinning, kicking with my legs. I escape, and go into an RV that wasn't there before. I find my friends, A and D, and they invite me to watch pornos. I agree, and open the cases. All of them are empty. I wake up.

----------


## J.D.

Got the basic! Task part is in bold.

19.04.2010Trying to Fix The Dreamworld (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

A quick note from last night:  I got some pretty powerful HI when I was going to sleep last night, only about 10 minutes after lying down.  Somebody blasted a football at me and hit me square in the chest.  I completely felt it, and my entire torso took a huge spasm.  I was like,
"What the hell?" since I was nowhere even near asleep yet.  I guess my mind just went off on its own for a bit.

This morning: I haven't had a proper, straight-up WILD for quite some time, but this morning I had two.  I felt sleep paralysis after... I have no idea how long, and was riding it out comfortably.  It came on like a light blanket being draped over me, starting at my head and finishing at my feet a split-second later.  Then, I heard my brother come into the room.  He was looking for something.
"You asshole, don't wake me up," I murmured.
"What's that John?" he said, and shook my shoulder to wake me.  I was pretty gutted, but sat up to see what he wanted.  Something didn't seem right.  Then I remembered that this exact situation had happened earlier this morning, when my brother had come in looking for a sleeping bag. (He was going on a school trip and was only packing that morning)  For (I think) the second time ever, I tried the nose-pinch reality-check.  I could breathe perfectly.  I laughed that I could have thought this was for real.  I threw the duvet off me and got out of bed.  As I left my bedroom, things went out of focus.  The railing beside the stairs was fuzzy, and *bizarrely, everything was upside down.  As in, the floor was on the ceiling, and vice versa.  I rubbed my hands together, which improved the fuzziness a bit, then set to work on trying to walk on the ceiling.  I got down on my hands and knees, then put my feet up in the air.  As I did so, I realised I had just completed the basic task of the month on Dreamviews, "Stand on your head".  From there I tried to float myself upwards, feet first.*  I imagined that I was hanging onto the ceiling with my hands (it looked that way anyway), and was looking down at the floor.  But gravity was being a bitch, and I couldn't make it off the ground at all.  

I had a closer look at my surroundings, and noticed a yellow tint to all the walls.  It occurred to me that I could be sleeping with my eyes open, and the yellow of my bedroom walls could be influencing my dreamworld.  It was definitely the same kind of yellow.  The more I tried to look at the yellow parts, the closer I came to awakening.  Realising what was happening, I grabbed a door frame and desperately tried to stay in the dream, but it was too late and I woke up.  My eyes had been closed.

----------


## Belisarius

Well after a really bizarre sequence of about 20 false awakenings this morning, I was lucid in one of them and remembered to do the lucid task, after that I kept cycling through false awakenings, and it was really wierd.  Is something wrong with me?

----------


## Robot_Butler

Nice one, J.D.  Looks like you didn't even have to try to do the task  ::D:   It must have really been on your mind.

Do you remember what you did, Belisarius?  Or just that you did the task, in general?

----------


## J.D.

> Nice one, J.D.  Looks like you didn't even have to try to do the task   It must have really been on your mind.



Thanks,  :smiley:  did it without thinking. Handy eh?

----------


## Cacophony

*I tried putting my hand through my computer and my hand turned into a million little atoms and colors. I jumped through. It took me to a very bizarre forest and the cheshire cat was rolling around and juggling his head. This reminded me of the lucid task, except I couldn't figure out how to take off my head, and I've never done a hand stand before. Even though I was lucid this felt very daunting. Instead, the cheshire cat took my head and stood on it... and then I stood on his head. I don't know if that counts. It probably doesn't.*

----------


## Samael

My attempt, just in time for April to be over.

Utter fail of the advanced task, technical fail of the basic task. It was a handstand. Technically.

Lucid.





> There are railings criss-crossing throughout the basement. I remember the April dreaming task (last chance!). Stand on your head, right? I go to a place where the railings meet at a 90 degree angle. I grip the railings, and pull myself up into a handstand.
> 
> 
> 
> I can feel the burn in my arms. Balancing isn't a problem, but I have to work to support myself in that position. Letting out a huff of exultation, I lower myself gracefully to the ground, grinning all the while.
> 
> The advanced task reads "Stand on your head", literally. I concentrate on the shadows cast by the light source behind me, put my fingers over my temples and under my jaw, and gently pull away from me and downward.
> 
> From a first person POV, I'm watching the shadows intently, seeing the shape of my head separated from my body. Suddenly, I'm brought back to the starting position. I concentrate on my reflection in a dusty mirror, and repeat the process, slowly. I see my only my silhouette. I bend my knees and try to place my head on the floor, only to find myself in a sitting position, legs bent outward, stretching toward the floor.

----------

